# New to the forum - Hi



## Hels205 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm here looking for first mice in our house for my daughter. We have rats, cats, dogs and an African grey so we're used to the whole pet (non human family member) business.

We're in Leighton buzzard (Bedfordshire).

Love the idea of forums to help pet owners & breeders.

Thank you & love the stories posted here. You guys really care.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

:welcome1


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello! Lucky kids to get mice!


----------



## Hels205 (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh yes! If my daughter could have her way we'd have every animal under the sun living with us! Spiders included!!! Yikes!

She did have a hamster That managed to live past 2 yrs old. Cage was spotless! So she's been given the choice of rats or mice and she chose mice! Awesome!

Personally I think mice have beautifully cute faces & I love their ears!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds great.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Your daughter and I would get along. I have 26 pets. :3 27 if you count the boyfriend. And I always have a rescue, or some animal being doctored.

Welcome!


----------

